# Any one wanna make me....



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

An Avi?

The two boys in my current one have since died, and i would like to show my two other boys. 

It would just be for free, if someone is bored. 
Please 
It would be of Thor and Boris.


----------

